# First Fattie w/Qview



## harleyguy (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is my first attempt at doin a Fattie:
rolled,wrapped,seasoned & ready to smoke

into the smoker she goes

pulled off smoker @175*...maybe too long, lost most of my cheese

guess it's ok for my first one

Thanks for looking, any input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats a nice looking fatty. You are going to be hooked now for sure.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks pretty good.  Where did you loose the cheese from. I didn't see any blow-outs?


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks guys, not sure about the cheese loss..when I cut it in half to take pics, didn't see any cheese there. It was a very basic fattie for my first try:
scrambled eggs, onion,bell pepper,mushrooms & sharp chedder.


----------



## jaso (Mar 16, 2010)

man that looks like you've made hundreds of em! ! !  Very nice job


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. Nope, it's my first one. There will be improvements on the next one.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

looks very good, sometime the cheese just get sucked into the meat on mine, I learned to use slies rather the shedded on some cheeses. Thats what works for me


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like a beauty!!! Nice job!


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great, how did you like it?


----------



## nwdave (Mar 17, 2010)

There, see, it wasn't that bad was it and you got a real nice one on your first attempt.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Now, you asked for suggestions: Any "secrets ingredients" you want to share?  As in, what was the sprinkle rub or spice you used on the outside?

A thought:  perhaps you didn't use enough cheese?  Once you get a cheese blowout, you'll know when too much was used
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Correction:

Once you get a blowout, AND light a small cheese / grease fire in your electric smoker, you know you used too much.


----------



## treegje (Mar 17, 2010)

That looks tasty,excellent job


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 23, 2010)

The only spice that was used was Tony Chachere's creole seasoning. I wanted to keep my first one simple. As for the cheese disappearing, I think that you may be right, that I didn't use enough. Next time I don't think that I will use shredded cheese either.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 23, 2010)

Now that is a thing of beauty for sure. Now you will have to keep on trying the cheese part till you get it down. I have never had a problem with cheese ooping out. But you do get some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the first one thou.


----------

